# Avoid a weapon



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

If you had your choice, what is the one weapon you would not to be struck by? Only rule we're talking about ranged weapons NOT close combat weapons. Also justify your answers... a weapon that vaporizes you instantly wouldn't be so bad...


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lets see here:
autogun = regular bullet wound.
Lasgun = severe burning, and if it's gut shot, an internal bleed.
Bolter = bullet wound plus explosion. you're looking at instant shock if that hits a limb, and instant death if it hits torso.


in all honesty, a splinter round would probably be the worst, because it works by toxin, so let's go with that.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Its seems like a rail gun round would hurt a lot if it didn't blow your head right off. But I imagine due to the extreme high velocity, a torso wound would leave you with a massive hole...
:shok:


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

I would say any necron gauss gun. Getting your skin/flesh/bones ripped off atom at a time doesnt seems like a very fun feeling, at all.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

My bet is with gauss flayer too.. that's really a terrible way to go.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Not being an expert on Necron xeno-tech I had always thought it was rather quick. But if it isnt then... ewwwww!!! uke:


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd have to say one of the tyranid weapns, like the devourer. I think that's the one that bores through you with beetles, or the fleshborer, it'd make more sense :laugh:


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

when in doubt said:


> I'd have to say one of the tyranid weapns, like the devourer. I think that's the one that bores through you with beetles, or the fleshborer, it'd make more sense :laugh:


Yeah, that's pretty nasty. That's when its time to just off yourself!!! :suicide:

That might be FTW...


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Imperious Rex said:


> Not being an expert on Necron xeno-tech I had always thought it was rather quick. But if it isnt then... ewwwww!!! uke:


Some fluff says bystanders can see the different layers coming off, so i would say that would be 10 seconds of horrible pain, and multiple trauma's.

ofcourse, think about how horrible you will feel if you get hit in, lets say, your feet.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

I may have found something even worse...

The Bane Wolf, the Chemical Hellhound basically. Here's what it does...

It releases a cloud of acidic, poisonous gas that dissolves organic material, while the victims blood boils in their own veins and their flesh pours off the bone.

:no:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Tyranid stuff is probably the worst. I'm going to say Devourer- maggots that go for the spinal cord doesn't sound fun.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Im going to have to say most 'Nid weapons, for a race of mindless eating machines they do have hell of a sadistic streak.


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

Something that stuns me and let's me wake up in a Dark Eldar torture chamber.:shok:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

There's nothing quite like the humble flamethrower. A plasma gun...to quick of a burn to feel. A meltagun...the heat would kill you too quickly. The flamethrower....now you have a chance to survive the few seconds of flame and now you're gonna suffer the agony of fire. That's gotta be the worst weapon to suffer.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe the Shokk Attack Gun, I mean getting your insides blown and torn inside out by crazy snotlings has got to hurt  cause i don't think you'd get instantly killed in other words...ouch!


----------



## triggerfinger (May 23, 2009)

gotta agree with abbo. dont even know what dark eldar do, but they are all like experts in the knowledge of pain.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm gonna have to vote for tyranid weapons as well. Eaten by little bugs boring under my skin sounds distinctly unfun.



triggerfinger said:


> gotta agree with abbo. dont even know what dark eldar do, but they are all like experts in the knowledge of pain.


I seem to recall one story where a sorry individual had been reduced to a collection of organs hanging from hooks and chains.

And the kicker? He was still alive.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

I think the worst one to go up against would be an Eversor assassin. Those things are like living weapons!


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i would have to say a necron gause weapon.
if it hits the target it slowly rips it apart so if was to hit your legs its gonna take a long time to kill you.


----------



## triggerfinger (May 23, 2009)

Gul Torgo said:


> I seem to recall one story where a sorry individual had been reduced to a collection of organs hanging from hooks and chains.
> 
> And the kicker? He was still alive.


lol. damn.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Gul Torgo said:


> I'm gonna have to vote for tyranid weapons as well. Eaten by little bugs boring under my skin sounds distinctly unfun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick nonetheless, but not quite a battlefield weapon...


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

The Bane Wolf, no doubt. sure a tyranid or a necron wepon would be a shit way to die, but having your blood boiled in your veins laugh:you'd get really bad heart burn!:laugh, and your musles and skin start peeling off you...... ouch...


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Lupercal101 said:


> The Bane Wolf, no doubt. sure a tyranid or a necron wepon would be a shit way to die, but having your blood boiled in your veins laugh:you'd get really bad heart burn!:laugh, and your musles and skin start peeling off you...... ouch...


I'm thinking more and more that's gotta be it.

:gimmefive:


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Imperious Rex said:


> I'm thinking more and more that's gotta be it.
> 
> :gimmefive:



it is. with Bane Wolf, you SEE yourself peeling. necron weapons you can't see yourself peeling. with tyranids at least your only being eaten from the outside. Bane Wolf is inside and outside and you see and feel it.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

They all sound rather gruesome, I especially would hate the nid death... but you can always top yourself to avoid that really. The worst would be something that you cannot stop even if you wanted to off yourself and you couldnt.... The old webber gun from trader days would be the choice for me... strangling yourself in webs as they tighten around you and your muscles pull the bones from the sockets as you try not to move... thats a bad death as it meant standing still and basically just taking forever to die, without you being able to do a damn thing about it.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

Gul Torgo said:


> I'm gonna have to vote for tyranid weapons as well. Eaten by little bugs boring under my skin sounds distinctly unfun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah i think thats in nightbringer by graham mcneil with the ultrasmurfs


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

As an imperial guard commander, one weapon you would not like to be struck by, be the bolt pistol of the commisar.


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

I would agree with the Nid weapons, I have enough going on without beetles eating my internal organs.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I would think a warp spidders spinner rifle, with that monofillament wife that just cuts you to mush slowly, or enters under your skin and eats away your insides for as long as the gunner holds down the trigger.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

My money is on 'Shrieker' ammo for a Shuriken Cannon.

"a genetically tailored enzyme-based serum...combining with the victim's own genetic material, twisting and distorting tissues, and causing organs to malfunction in a spectacular fashion" 

Description sounds plenty bad, but the rules in 2nd edition had the model stumbling randomly round the table until they explode! :shokdefinately spectacular!) 

So definately slow, deadly and really, really agonising. Yeah...lets not go there.


----------



## Sacrean (Apr 9, 2009)

a demonic weapon of Nurgle. or any poisoned weapon for that matter. sorry but getting scratched and then dieing days later because of the poison would suck.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd have to vote for the Nid ranged weapons:

Barbed Strangler: Ripped apart by a mutant plant: Nasty
Venom Canon: You're either killed by the impact or the assorted bio-toxins: Nasty
Devourer: Flesh worms eat their way to your brain and eat it: Nasty
Spinefists: Ripped apart by diamond-hard splinters coated in Neuro-toxin: Nasty

I think you can see where I'm going with this... :shok:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

gauss gun seems the worst way to go. Although all nid weapons are a close second. However with any type of decent body armor some of the more horrible weapons loss their effectiveness.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

vortex grenade,cos it dont kill you,just sends you to the warp,Imagin,mutating without control,being tortured by daemons, a bit of insanity now and then,and NEVER beeing allowed to die
slightly of topic but has any one noticed that vortex 'nades never seem to hit abbadon...spooky...


----------



## Longinus (Apr 21, 2008)

Slaanesh sonic weaponry seems nasty especially the blastmaster wich make things like the eyes and internal organs to burst


----------



## Sgt Bilko (May 23, 2009)

Its got to be a Nid Devoerer.
Maggots up the nose is not good for health!


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

:goodpost:



Gul Torgo said:


> I'm gonna have to vote for tyranid weapons as well. Eaten by little bugs boring under my skin sounds distinctly unfun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I have to agree, the devourer or fleshborer would suck!

2. the story you're thinking of is the Ultramarines book Nightbringer.


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Just like in the choose a weapon thread, I'll go with wraithcannon. You'll either be a) pulled apart and shredded by conflicting gravitational forces as a mini black hole opens in your stomach, or b) physically pulled into the warp, completely whole and well, where you learn the true meaning of torture and insanity.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Slaaneshi rape gun.

Think about it.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

well people seem to be focussing on pain, what about embarrasment: A slugga wielding ork at 4KM, tthe bullet hitting your left knut. pain and embarasment!


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

GiftofChaos1234 said:


> yeah i think thats in nightbringer by graham mcneil with the ultrasmurfs


aahh.....planetary civil war, stupid rebel commanders getting ripped and crushed under tank treads and in-detail info on dark eldar baster'ness and bodily mutilation, whats not to love?  Def Recommend it, and its first in the Ultra sm Series, Goodie :3


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not getting hit by a ranged weapon? A land Raider.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhh, angry marines, funny and painful! nothings more embarrasing than being hit by a ballistic angry marine (Get the pun? What larks!)


----------



## Irillith (Apr 5, 2009)

Exterminatus.

Rocks fall, everyon- everyTHING dies.


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

Probably the blades of Reason or one of those dark eldar weapons that make your entire nervous system work against you. So much pain.


----------



## CarnifexFreak (Aug 1, 2008)

As an avid 'Nid player, I have to agree with those of you who chose the devourer. Another particularly nasty weapon IMO is the Pus Cannon from the Chaos Plaguereaper. Nothing like being disolved into a puddle of gruel by a stream of disease-ridden toxic slop.uke:


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

what about being hit by a land mine. 
just doing your local imperial guard patrol when then you hear a click and you find out you have stepped apon a land mine now that would suck because if you release pressure you will most likely die but if you dont well it hurts like shit.

or being hit in the nuts with a bolter round.


----------

